# Mixed 150



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Taken with my not so good digital camera.






Thanks for looking, comments welcome.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice tank and is that all that is going to be in there??? and whats up that pacu thing thats huge lol how big??? did you buy it that big?


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks! That is a full grown Red Hook Silver Dollar that I acquired from a friend. I may add one more Jack to the pack at a later date. It is in a grow out tank now.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice tank, what all is in there now?


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks! Jaguar, GT, Jack Dempsey, Convict, Silver Dollars, and a Pleco.


----------

